# Bacterial Brown Spot -- Help



## Corbin (Nov 15, 2007)

Is this Bacterial Brown Spot? If not what is it? What do I use? 

The spots are about 3/32" in diameter to about 1/8" where they have grown together. There does not seem to be a "watery margin"

I have cut 3/4 of the leaves off one of my masdevallia. I have moved the fan so that it blows more on the plants.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 16, 2007)

How is the media/roots/salt?


----------



## Heather (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm inclined to say it is not rot, however, I'm not certain. 

I had a problem on my Wossner Kolosand for a while like this - I just got sunken brown spots occasionally on one leaf. It was weird. It finally stopped. Some folks thought perhaps it was related to water getting on the leaves, but I never really solved that mystery.


----------



## Corbin (Nov 16, 2007)

It was repotted about 6 weeks ago by the nursery just before they shipped it.


----------



## Candace (Nov 16, 2007)

Your masd. is the only plant with it?


----------



## charlie c (Nov 16, 2007)

Ed,

The first thing you might want to do is isolate the plant from the rest of your collection. If this is a contagious agent that came in with the plant you don't want it spreading to the rest of your collection. 

The shriveling of the leaf is a little unnerving and, as NYEric mentioned, you may want to gently check the roots to make sure you don't have a problem there. I'm not an expert at growing Masd (too warm in the summer to grow a lot of them) but with any freshly repotted plant it's usually a goog idea to water sparingly until the roots recover from the shock and start to fully function again. The spotting MAY be an opportunistic fungal infection attacking a plant weakened by root loss. 

charlie c


----------



## Corbin (Nov 16, 2007)

I should say the over all shriveling of the leaf (not the brown spots) are from the fact that I cut it off in the morning but did not take the pictures until that night. 

I'll take a look at the roots tonight when I get home. I have no place to put the masd. that will have the humidity high enough for it so I just cut off all the leaves that had any sign of the spotting. That was the day before yesterday and there were no new spots on the plant last night though that is a very short time frame. I will check it daily as I do all my plants. I only have a few.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 16, 2007)

Search threads for 'ultrasonic fogger'. I would not cut leaves off for that problem - you probably went overkill.


----------



## Corbin (Nov 16, 2007)

I probably did but it seemed to be spreading , through this one plant, fairly rappidly and I thought it better to cut the leaves off and risk losing one plant rather than my whole collection. I know I have certainly set it back. Its been 48 hrs without a new spot showing up so maybe my drastic measures worked. 

I have looked at foggers but by hymidity levels, at least in the day time, are fairly high, 70% to 80% with dips to the low to upper 40% in the cooler night time temps. I run a small fan on each self 24/7.

I looked a little at the roots this evening and did not see any signs of rot in them but also did not see any signs of active growth, i.e. no green tips. Then again the roots are tiny compaired to the roots I am used to seeing and may just not have known what I am looking for.


----------



## bwester (Nov 17, 2007)

its fine.... dont worry if it doesnt spread


----------



## Heather (Nov 17, 2007)

bwester said:


> its fine.... dont worry if it doesnt spread



Wow, I almost didn't look at this again today because I was afraid you'd tell him to nuke the hell out of it. oke:


----------



## Corbin (Nov 17, 2007)

Candace said:


> Your masd. is the only plant with it?



Yes.


----------



## Corbin (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks everybody


----------



## Rick (Nov 17, 2007)

Corbin said:


> I have looked at foggers but by hymidity levels, at least in the day time, are fairly high, 70% to 80% with dips to the low to upper 40% in the cooler night time temps. I run a small fan on each self 24/7.



Why does your humidity drop at night? I run my swamp coolers and foggers on a humidistat to keep that 70 to 80% day and night.

The pleurothallids seem to appreciate this more than most of my other plants, and would probably prefer it even higher if it was consistently available.


----------



## Corbin (Nov 17, 2007)

I am growing in 2' x 4' light stand with two shelves. I get my humidity from humidity trays with a fan blowing across them. The lights raise the temperature in the day time which warms the air and warm air can hold more water vapor thus the humidity rises. I guess I need a small fogger.


----------



## Corbin (Nov 17, 2007)

Heather said:


> Wow, I almost didn't look at this again today because I was afraid you'd tell him to nuke the hell out of it. oke:



That is the one thing I can't do. Strong chemicals and a one room appartment don't mix to well.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 19, 2007)

One room apartment. I went to a NYC nightclub a while back and they had an exhibit. A blow up of a classified advert. for a one room apt. and next to it was a closet! :rollhappy:


----------



## Corbin (Nov 19, 2007)

Well actually I have three, a kitchen / livingroom / bedroom; a bathroom; & a closet. It is just temporary until I finish here in Atlanta and can go home to my house in Texas.


----------

